# DP stands for 'Destined People' - take off DP's mask...



## howard (Jan 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

ive already started to do this and my dp is going!! glad its working for yout too x


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

Well said Howard!

Its taken me some time to see the DP for what it is and now I really can say I feel Im getting better with each passing day...

I no longer look at it as my enemy, Its more of a guiding force. I actually respect it...

Hows the e book comming??


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

me too guys!!! yay x


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

The biggest step was learning to understand this DP...

Then acceptance and with acceptance and understading the fear went out the door!

Yes I still dont like the feelings I get from it but it does not freek me out anymore. Im no longer stressed out over it!

I know its there to help me and not hurt me.

I feel so much better about my outlook on life these days, knowing that I really am going to be just fine!!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

The only barrier I have from getting batter is fear. Fear of what my life is going to be like after Dp and and the energy blockage I have is gone. E.g what will become of my bf? I got with him whilst numb...so what if I doscover my feeling for him arent trust and were part of Dp....over a year of my life will have been a lie with him.

Im fearful too of what will become of me, where will I want to be what will I want to do, I know they probably seem very irational, but I have no idea how to get rid of this fear that seems concreted in my mind x


----------



## howard (Jan 26, 2006)

.


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

I agree completly!

We dont need to put any added pressure on ourselves..

We must trust what the future holds for us and trying to anticipate it is futile, were just wasting valuable time and energy, it just can't be done!

We must have faith in knowing that whatever will be will be and its out of our hands...

And when we come to that crossroad then and only then will we really know and then we can take action if need be.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Thank you - something tells me Im going to need you guys a lot soon!

Love love love

x


----------



## Scott.S (Jul 10, 2008)

We will make it through this! 

Settle for Nothing Less!!!

Anytime Robyn...


----------

